# Seafood Diavolo



## Steve H (Jun 26, 2022)

I left "Fra"out because this wasn't a full-blown dish. And I cut some corners because it was a busy day. And I didn't add any tubers.







Took some Florida pink shrimp, we don't see that here often. And some scallops. And coated them with salt and pepper.






Sautéed with butter to give them a touch of color. Added a splash of lime juice. And set aside.







Here I got lazy. Used the Wegmans brand Diavolo sauce. It's actually pretty darn good. The alfredo sauce was for Ann's crawfish alfredo. Sorry, no pictures of that.
Got the sauce simmering. Added the seafood and let simmer for a few minutes. 







Plated up with angel hair pasta. Yum!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 26, 2022)

Dang that looks delicious Steve. Nice work.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 26, 2022)

Good looking plate and no blame in cheating a little here and there. Some days its just easiest to take the easy way.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 26, 2022)

Looks great . Nothing wrong ( or lazy ) with a good jarred sauce . 
Been great with the butter and pan drippings too . 
Nice work .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 26, 2022)

Looks great Steve.  Nice work, we've used jarred sauce the last few years.  Once we found one we liked, it's consistently good every time.
Nice work.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 26, 2022)

That looks incredible! Shrimp & Scallops…. Mmmmm I don’t think there’s anything lazy about a good canned sauce, practical! Awesome!


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 26, 2022)

I’ll bet it was fantastic! Jars of premade stuff often find their way into our meals. No need sometimes to not use them.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 26, 2022)

Nice work Steve, I'd be all over that dish! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 26, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> That looks incredible! Shrimp & Scallops…. Mmmmm I don’t think there’s anything lazy about a good canned sauce, practical! Awesome!


I agree! Rao’s , Mezzetta and Victorias are excellent. I especially love the Victoria as it’s extremely close to homemade.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 26, 2022)

Great dish Steve!  Hey, if it's Weggies you know it's gonna be good.  Sure wish we had a Wegmans out here in Indiana but knowing their business it's unlikely they would ever expand this far west.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 26, 2022)

Pass me a plate Steve that looks great!
Love some shrimp and scallops!

Keith


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2022)

MMMMMmmmm!!!!
Bet that tastes Awesome!!
Nice Job, Steve!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 26, 2022)

SIGN ME UP!! I'll take a huge plate of that Steve. Looks absolutely fantastic buddy.

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 26, 2022)

Well yes, Steve, I'll have a plate. Thank you...


----------



## Steve H (Jun 26, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well yes, Steve, I'll have a plate. Thank you...


lol! Thanks!


tx smoker said:


> SIGN ME UP!! I'll take a huge plate of that Steve. Looks absolutely fantastic buddy.
> 
> Robert


Thank you my friend! I don't have this near often enough.


Bearcarver said:


> MMMMMmmmm!!!!
> Bet that tastes Awesome!!
> Nice Job, Steve!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks John!


912smoker said:


> Pass me a plate Steve that looks great!
> Love some shrimp and scallops!
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith!


schlotz said:


> Great dish Steve!  Hey, if it's Weggies you know it's gonna be good.  Sure wish we had a Wegmans out here in Indiana but knowing their business it's unlikely they would ever expand this far west.


Thank you! I like Wegmans. But they need competition. They are getting too big. And expensive. For their own good.


jcam222 said:


> I agree! Rao’s , Mezzetta and Victorias are excellent. I especially love the Victoria as it’s extremely close to homemade.


We have Rao's and Victorias here. Good stuff.


sawhorseray said:


> Nice work Steve, I'd be all over that dish! RAY


Thanks Ray! I was!


jcam222 said:


> I’ll bet it was fantastic! Jars of premade stuff often find their way into our meals. No need sometimes to not use them.


Thanks Jeff!


bauchjw said:


> That looks incredible! Shrimp & Scallops…. Mmmmm I don’t think there’s anything lazy about a good canned sauce, practical! Awesome!


Thank you!


MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Steve.  Nice work, we've used jarred sauce the last few years.  Once we found one we liked, it's consistently good every time.
> Nice work.


Thanks Mike! Wegmans sauces are good. Not trying to be too biased though. The company I work for makes them.


chopsaw said:


> Looks great . Nothing wrong ( or lazy ) with a good jarred sauce .
> Been great with the butter and pan drippings too .
> Nice work .


Thanks Chop! Doing the shrimp and scallops like I did really bumped the flavor. The drippings went right into the sauce.


JLeonard said:


> Good looking plate and no blame in cheating a little here and there. Some days its just easiest to take the easy way.
> Jim


Thanks Jim!


SmokinEdge said:


> Dang that looks delicious Steve. Nice work.


Thank you!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 26, 2022)

Looks great Steve, and nothing wrong with premade items , once you find ones that taste good for what you are doing.
Just means someone gave you a helping hand in the work load. Great meal and my wife would be all over that

David


----------



## Steve H (Jun 26, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great Steve, and nothing wrong with premade items , once you find ones that taste good for what you are doing.
> Just means someone gave you a helping hand in the work load. Great meal and my wife would be all over that
> 
> David


Thanks David!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2022)

What an excellent looking meal there Steve!
We get our pinks from WildForkFoods.com.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks great Steve. Bertollis sauce is a fav around here.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Jun 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> What an excellent looking meal there Steve!
> We get our pinks from WildForkFoods.com.
> Al


Thanks Al! I'll check out that site too! 


gmc2003 said:


> Looks great Steve. Bertollis sauce is a fav around here.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


----------

